# Betta fry growth chart



## majerah1

Just thought i would post this for others to see.Note that this is a basic guideline,and not all fry will be the exact size as in the chart.But you can compare yours to the chart to see if they are developing right.
Betta Growth in Pictures


----------



## Kaosu

1 day old..just out of the egg








2 days old^_^


----------



## majerah1

hehe they are so cute at that stage.I am surprised daddy is not giving you the meanest stare down with that penny by his babies.


----------



## Kaosu

lol he was...just the few shots i got when i distracted him


----------



## majerah1

Haha.Yeah i love that look.


----------



## snail

I don't even keep bettas but this is a really interesting post, thanks!


----------



## Skybox

Halfmoon bambino ?


----------



## majerah1

Halfmoon Bambino?Whats that,lol


----------



## snail

majerah1 said:


> Halfmoon Bambino?Whats that,lol


I was wondering the same thing, lol.


----------



## Skybox

lol.. Sorry, Are those Halfmoon babies.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

very cool pictures!

keep us updated


----------



## tscott

That is really cool, Thanks


----------



## snail

Skybox said:


> lol.. Sorry, Are those Halfmoon babies.


lol, I thought it was a type of betta.


----------



## Kaosu

automatic-hydromatic said:


> very cool pictures!
> 
> keep us updated


thanks^_^
but that was an old batch of fry a few years back, and yes they were Halfmoon x Double tail


----------



## majerah1

Do you still breed?I have a male similiar to yours,nice blue fellow with great blue fins.I am thinking of spawning him with a royal blue DT female.Shes a brat though.I also have a turquoise females,shes HM ST though.Her brother was his father,and the DT i have been trying to spawn for some time now.Shes a male killer,so im apprehensive about using her,but she bars up nicer for him than any other male she has been near.


----------



## Kaosu

no have not breed for about 2 years now..lack of space simply...i really miss it.
 good luck with the brat, if had females that beat up my males i normally would try once or twice then retire her... i was looking for a more docile strain.


----------



## majerah1

Beat up isnt the word for it.Shes a male killer.But shes a little older now and still in perfect shape,and hes younger.I am hoping she will tire out faster with him,and he is a wonderful breeder.Shes just perfect.her lobes are even,and shes a longer bodied doubletail.BUT she blows nests and is dominant,lol.


----------



## Kaosu

this..is a DT Female....yes 100% guaranteed female ^_^ the results of my dt mixing..i was aiming for malse with the longer dorsal fin and ended up with some stunning females! sadly i got out of breeding do to an unexpected move...wish i could of kept going i was on to some awesome genetics 
(ignore the gold fish it was in the middle of a rushed move..they were taken out shortly after the photos) 
















(flaring at her sister....a purple female from the generation before the dt females she came from a dt/hm mixing as well...beat up from taking a trip down my gravel vack ..she was fine though..missing some scales.


----------



## Lil Gashog

Majerah just out of curiosity when will you be an official betta breeder?


----------



## majerah1

LOL I will be official once i show more fish and spawn more champs.My red dragon male,traditional PK got third place in his class two years back.I lost him to tumors,sadly.

That female is finny!Love the red,she definately has great color.Did no one carry on your lines?I dont know if you know breeders,but the DT female i have is a royal blue from Mohan lines,and the male is a cross of Mohan/Seig Illig lines.So they have the champion bloodlines,just need to pair them up.They are conditioning to each other now.It worries me that her nest is larger than his,though.


----------

